# Really stupid question. I mean really stupid question



## Texan (Nov 24, 2015)

How to break open a 1ml ampule without making a mess or wasting gear?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

I use pinkbear's pp


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2015)

You can file it a bit before you snap it. I've busted a few in my day. Lol sucks so bad


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 24, 2015)

You have to snap it quick. Like tearing a band-aid.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2015)

Take a file and make a ring around it. It makes a weak point in the glass so it snaps even.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 24, 2015)

There should be a dot or some sort of mark on the neck, that's the scored point.  You want to pull the top back away from the point.
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how to break open glass ampoule

If you're a puss you can put an empty alcohol wipe wrapper over it or use a syringe barrel to break it.  Either way, look for the dot, they're only designed to break off in one direction.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_0e2tmUyBU...AAJQ/hnLVBw0Fhb8/s320/water_glass_ampoule.gif
http://www.scielo.br/img/revistas/rba/v61n4/en_a13fig03.jpg


----------



## mickems (Nov 24, 2015)

you have to man up. bite the top off and spit out the broken glass..


----------



## stonetag (Nov 25, 2015)

Ass amp snapping, must have jacked sphincter.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2015)

Not actually that dumb no. I crushed an amp. Haven't bought another since.

I have seen a friend use a bicep pen cap to do it. Just be fast and decisive about it.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 25, 2015)

No really, they have a mark on them and break off clean if you pull them the right way.  If you don't it will be a mess.  Trust me, I leaned the hard way.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 25, 2015)

Cecil said:


> No really, they have a mark on them and break off clean if you pull them the right way.  If you don't it will be a mess.  Trust me, I leaned the hard way.



They do have a mark on them. That's where ive always filed it a bit. I.remember one time I was holding one to tight while I tried to file it and it crushed. Ughh!!! Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2015)

I've never filed an amp. Or used any tool to snap them. And Pillar - da fuq is a bicep pen?

 Like Cecil said - some amps do have a dot, but not all. 

Just pinch the top and bottom with opposite hands close to the spot where it breaks, pinch it tight, and snap it like you're tearing a band-aid.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2015)

If after all that help you still can't figure it out just buy an ampule opener

http://stores.ebay.com/Nurse-Shop/Ampoule-Openers-Snap-it-/_i.html?_fsub=3612406012


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've never filed an amp. Or used any tool to snap them. And Pillar - da fuq is a bicep pen?
> 
> Like Cecil said - some amps do have a dot, but not all.
> 
> Just pinch the top and bottom with opposite hands close to the spot where it breaks, pinch it tight, and snap it like you're tearing a band-aid.



Bic... sorry


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 25, 2015)

You can use an empty 30.06 shell or 44mag shell to put over the top and crack open. Works great. Just find what shell fits best and you're set. Hope that helps.
!S!


----------



## JackC4 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cecil said:


> There should be a dot or some sort of mark on the neck, that's the scored point.  You want to pull the top back away from the point.
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how to break open glass ampoule
> 
> If you're a puss you can put an empty alcohol wipe wrapper over it or use a syringe barrel to break it.  Either way, look for the dot, they're only designed to break off in one direction.
> ...



This has worked best for me


----------



## bronco (Nov 27, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> You can use an empty 30.06 shell or 44mag shell to put over the top and crack open. Works great. Just find what shell fits best and you're set. Hope that helps.
> !S!



Good idea. I have some hcg amps I'll try it on


----------

